# How to recover overwritten files



## Amit Anchal (Nov 28, 2007)

Dear All,

*How to recover overwritten files*.

I have over written a file on older verson file. now how to recover that older version file in windows XP Sp2.

Please help me, i am in big trouble please...............
:sigh::4-dontkno


----------



## rajthampi (Oct 30, 2004)

http://www.active-undelete.com/faq-file-overwritten.htm

This could happen only incase if you are more than lucky. Keep in mind, if you are planning to run any data recovery tools, you need to connect your Hard drive as secondary to another computer. Hope this helps


----------



## Amit Anchal (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanx Dear but i have allready try this software.
it doesn't solve my problem.

Please give me any another soluction


----------



## zalmanpeak (Jan 10, 2008)

There is a recover software by "Stellar Pheonix"company, get on the web and test it out. I used it. It works but S L O W. it gets everything. They have it for different OSes and file formats.
Good Luck
zalmanpeak


----------



## seahawk83 (Dec 22, 2007)

what file was over written? is this causing any issues


----------



## Amit Anchal (Nov 28, 2007)

It was lotus notes Archive data (nsf file)


----------



## smotala1 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Recovering a deleted folder*

Hi TechSupport, I am in much distress because i've deleted a folder with important work and school related info, it happened about 2-3 weeks ago. Is it possible to recover this? IF yes PLEASE email me at [email protected] or post here or whatever. I've tried some different programs and they are not pulling up my files or the whole folder and the programs are confusing. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME THANk you.


----------

